# Oh Tez?  Sukerkin?  I'm coming to the UK!!!!



## Carol (Dec 28, 2011)

If all goes well I will be on the trip of a lifetime with three other friends this fall!  I'll be coming to the UK for two weeks!!

Most of the time will be spent in Scotland, but since this is my first time to the UK we will be staring our trip with a few days in England.   Would love to meet up with you!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh dear Lord :anic:.... Tez...  Sukerkin... hide all your Maglites, Surefires or any similar light...Carols going to the UK... I suspect she has run out of them (aka killed them all) in the USA  :uhyeah:

Enjoy your trip


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2011)

Mark, Tez... if anything happens to Carol while she's there... remember... it's Lisa's fault.


----------



## Carol (Dec 28, 2011)

The hands of doom....breaking indestructable flashlights since 1992 :lol2:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 28, 2011)

Carol, pick me up a Dalek would ya?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Carol, pick me up a Dalek would ya?



http://darkoutpost.blogspot.com/2011/06/full-size-daleks-for-sale.html



Carol, great news, yay! PARTY!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 28, 2011)

Yay!  It'd be lovely to welcome you to our Sceptred Isle dear lady.  I missed meeting up with my fellow MT'ers on a couple of previous occasions due to work commitments - fingers crossed for better lucj with timing this time.


----------



## Carol (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope so!  We'll be there in September.  We don't have the actual dates finalized but we expect to be booking our flights in January.

For about half of our trip, we found a lovely vacation apartment to rent in a small town called Lanark, which looks perfect for us as its right between Edinburgh and Glasgow.  Two of my friends are (unpublished) writers of historical fiction, they are going there to take in some of the history of Scottish peerage.  My hope is to summit Ben Nevis, the Munros of Scotland appear to be very similar to the White Mountains of New Hampshire in terms of size, difficulty and unpredictability (in terms of weather).  I'll feel right at home!  

I ***really*** want to make it out to the Shetlands.  Don't yet know if that will be possible but I sure want to try


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 29, 2011)

Carol said:


> I hope so! We'll be there in September. We don't have the actual dates finalized but we expect to be booking our flights in January.
> 
> For about half of our trip, we found a lovely vacation apartment to rent in a small town called Lanark, which looks perfect for us as its right between Edinburgh and Glasgow. Two of my friends are (unpublished) writers of historical fiction, they are going there to take in some of the history of Scottish peerage. My hope is to summit Ben Nevis, the Munros of Scotland appear to be very similar to the White Mountains of New Hampshire in terms of size, difficulty and unpredictability (in terms of weather). I'll feel right at home!
> 
> I ***really*** want to make it out to the Shetlands. Don't yet know if that will be possible but I sure want to try



Shetlands is a longish trip but 'doable'. YOu can either fly or take the boat both from Aberdeen which is where I went to school and uni. 
http://www.shetlandtourism.com/pages/getting_to_shetland.htm


----------



## Carol (Dec 29, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Shetlands is a longish trip but 'doable'. YOu can either fly or take the boat both from Aberdeen which is where I went to school and uni.
> http://www.shetlandtourism.com/pages/getting_to_shetland.htm



I definitely would like to visit Aberdeen whether or not I can make it out to the Islands!  Would prefer the boat...I would like the whole experience of being out on the North Sea.  

I'll drop you a PM with some more details


----------



## billc (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like a good time to be had Carol.  Perhaps Sukerkin and Tez can show you the really interesting tourist sites like the Eiffel Tower and The Louvre.


----------



## granfire (Jan 1, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Sounds like a good time to be had Carol.  Perhaps Sukerkin and Tez can show you the really interesting tourist sites like the Eiffel Tower and The Louvre.




Only to you, Honey.

With Carol they will do the insider tour.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 4, 2012)

Jealous!!!


----------



## granfire (Jan 4, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Shetlands is a longish trip but 'doable'. YOu can either fly or take the boat both from Aberdeen which is where I went to school and uni.
> http://www.shetlandtourism.com/pages/getting_to_shetland.htm





I would strongly advise against that!
That's where the evil little equids come from who are aiming for world domination!
(AKA Sh!tland Ponies)


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2012)

Unfortunately it looks like this fall is not possible, so we are trying for Spring of 2013.  Here's to hoping this will come together!


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 20, 2012)

You'll be welcome any time, fair lady.  I think Britain is at it's best in the Autumn so it is sad that you'll miss that but she's still a lovely country (in the bits where there aren't too many humans packed in at any rate).


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 20, 2012)

Im ready to go over now.  I was watching some show about a mini moke.  I want one


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2012)

Carol said:


> Unfortunately it looks like this fall is not possible, so we are trying for Spring of 2013.  Here's to hoping this will come together!



So.....you're not bringing me back a functional TARDIS for my birthday this year huh?


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So.....you're not bringing me back a functional TARDIS for my birthday this year huh?



Not this year   But the next time I see a phone booth I'll see if I can sweet talk the Doctor in to sending one over


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2012)

Just get Susan a date with Capt. Jack and she'll be happy.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 20, 2012)

ROFL - so many women weep real tears that that man bats for the wrong team.  "Such a waste!" they sigh (and my missus is one of them ).


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFL - so many women weep real tears that that man bats for the wrong team.  "Such a waste!" they sigh (and my missus is one of them ).



Why else would Bob allow his wife to date another man?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2012)

Carol said:


> Why else would Bob allow his wife to date another man?



Because I just want her to be happy.  But not so happy that I'd switch teams.


----------

